# Obedience on LI NY



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Nassau or Suffolk?
Why not ask neighbors with dogs for references?


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nassau County.. There are many trainers and schools that i can look into, but i was trying to narrow down my search by obtaining some quick references. Nassau Dog Training is one that looks pretty good.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are they located?
I took Obedience classes in nearby schools.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in Nassau County, south shore - Oceanside


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

They run classes at the VFW in Franklin Square starting 9/2 every tuesday for 8 weeks. You can call Mimi @ 718-347-3520


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

There are also classes at the Rockville Center Rec Center. I do not have the number, but you can look it up. The trainer is great, she has been working with Benny privately this summer. Classes start in September, I may go with Benny.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Suanne!


----------

